# Kindle Fire Ignorance



## Ina

1. I've had this Kindle Fire since December of 2012. When it was purchased it didn't come with instructions. I guess it it assumed that everybody just knows. Well I don't!!  
I have an email app, (function), that I have received some pictures on. I know the kindle has a place for photos. I don't know how to move the pictures from the emails to the photo place, (app), in the kindle.
That way I have a picture library on my Kindle.
2. Then I would like to know how to post some of those pictures to an album in SF.
Please remember I haven't a clue as to how things work, so please make you instructions for a early beginner.
Kidos to anyone that can get through to me. :thankyou:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't have any gadgets like that Ina, but this video may be of some help...







Here's the Kindle Fire User Guide online:

http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Fire_Users_Guide.pdf


----------



## Ina

Thanks Sea, At least with a video I can watch it over and over. :wave:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Try this link for a .pdf user's guide

http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Fire_Users_Guide.pdf


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Another thing that should work for you if you are having trouble getting pictures from email to your photos on the Kindle is to ask the person to post it to Facebook. Once it is on there, you can go to the picture, choose options, and then choose download. 
That should put it right into your picture folder for you automatically. 
Then, if it is a picture that you don't want on your FB, you can just delete it off of there, once you are sure the picture is in your files on the Kindle. 
One of the things that I love about the ipad is that it is so easy to take pictures with it, or with the iPhone, and they are automatically put right into my photostream.


----------



## Ina

Happy, you are speaking Greek to this half breed.  :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze

All this is foreign to me, but here's a page that may help Ina.   http://www.technipages.com/how-to-transfer-pictures-from-pc-to-kindle-fire


----------



## Ina

Thanks Sea, I'll try this tomorrow, when I can print out the instructions. Michael and I are having a game night tonight. We might not be able to go out, but we still have date nights.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Ina, here is a little video that shows you how to get the pictures from your email and put them into the Kindle Fire. 

Basically, you will go to your email, and the picture will have a little thumbnail sticker. (you might have to check the picture to make sure it is the one you want to save; but you have to save it from the thumbnail )
You hold your finger on the thumbnail square and soon a little box will pop up and ask you if you want to save the picture. You tell it yes. If there is a place to name the picture, you might want to do that as well, since it makes it a lot easier when you are looking for them if they have titles.
After you do this with one picture, then look in your picture files on the Kindle and make sure the new one is there.
If it is, then you can go back to email and transfer more. 


http://youtu.be/I_3NK2urVvw


----------



## Ina

Ok friends, I bought an iPad Air 64GB this week, and I've been read instructions, but I don't get some of the jargon.  I went outside and took several pictures today. Now I would like to start an album. How do I do that?  :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congrats on your new iPad Ina!  Here are the general instructions for starting an album here on the forum, not sure what you'd need to do different with your iPad...hope this helps.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/7282-How-To-Create-Your-Own-PHOTO-ALBUM


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Myquest55

I realize that this is a very OLD thread but I just got my husband a Kindle Fire for his 60th birthday today and neither one of us has a clue!  Just wanted to say how much I appreciate the links above as we try to figure this out and actually, the sales guy at Staples didn't really seem to know what it did either.  He just kept tapping the icons to see what happened.  I'm sure we will eventually get it going 

We both have laptops but no smartie phones, no tablet, no facebook, etc.  I just wanted to get him something that he could use to read, since it is difficult to hold a regular book with the Parkinsons, and listen to music at the same time.  Whoo Hoo !


----------

